# pimping your gants



## flankman (Jan 26, 2009)

so i've been looking at the new gaunts and i'm having trouble choosing what to field them as

firstly whats with up with the spike rifle?!?! 1 point more for str3 ap- 18 inch range 
how is that better then a str 4 ap 5... its like bolt pisol vs a 18'' las pistol that cost more

so i'm going to guess that only devourers and flesh borers are good choices but now. what about the CC upgrades think its worth giving them toxin sacs and/or adranaline glands. furious charge gives them str 4 init 5 so +4 to wound vs meq or 3+ on ig and the chance to glance tanks whilst toxin lets them 4+ on marines and +4 with rerolls on t3 and if you get both you can reroll to wound on even marines but will be 4+ on even t4

i was thinking of fielding a toxic+fleshborer squad and a furious charge devourer squad with outflank


----------



## cafel (Dec 21, 2008)

I don't know, I think the last editions tradition of bone cheap basic gaunts being best still holds true. Bad armor save, combined with the lack of any kind of power weapon option and fearless really makes gaunts and hormagaunts a bit lackluster in the cc deparment, and the best ranged weapon already comes stardard. I still see gaunts as objective takers and a screening force for the genestealers and warriors rather then a real offensive power.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

flankman said:


> so i've been looking at the new gaunts and i'm having trouble choosing what to field them as
> 
> firstly whats with up with the spike rifle?!?! 1 point more for str3 ap- 18 inch range
> how is that better then a str 4 ap 5... its like bolt pisol vs a 18'' las pistol that cost more
> ...


I think that you missed the tervigon upgrade. Bit pricey at 195, but you get toxin sacs, adrenal glands, counter attack, new guants, and feel no pain. I think it will pretty much be a staple of the new gaunt legions. Why pay for gaunt upgrades when you can get a troop buffer that is a troop with 6 wounds that makes more gaunts?

Personally, if I don't have a tervigon, they will be vanilla due to crap armor save. Buffing the individual is a waste of points IMO.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Keep 'em cheap. Fleshborers all the way. A Tervigon with Adrenal Glands and Toxin Sacs will buff them unbelieveably, 20 Gaunts will kill 5 Marines at I5 when charged =D


----------



## flankman (Jan 26, 2009)

how bout just 10 point devourer gaunts outflanking squad of 20 leads to 5 dead marines from shooting alone thats also a 24'' threat range


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

flankman said:


> how bout just 10 point devourer gaunts outflanking squad of 20 leads to 5 dead marines from shooting alone thats also a 24'' threat range


But they cost twice as much. 40 Termgants throw out half the shots at a higher strength, but have double the numbers for combat and/or taking wounds. 

I've haven't put much though into the Devourers, they seem to be more balanced than last edition, but I'd still rather keep my Gaunts expandable.

If you think Devourer-armed Gaunts suit your play style better, than go for it


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

flankman said:


> how bout just 10 point devourer gaunts outflanking squad of 20 leads to 5 dead marines from shooting alone thats also a 24'' threat range


If you want. However, that's 200 pts. I would be inclined to outflank or infiltrate a genestealers squad of less point value. The threat range is shorter, but the damage range is much higher. 

That two hundred points will kill about 96pts and then, probably, be castrated the next turn. It seems good, but you move six, shoot eighteen, and probably cannot assault. Marines move six inches, get you in rapid fire range, and that's all she wrote. 

Just due to the fact that they are gaunts, I could see them having a lot of trouble giving you at least an even point killed to point lost value.


----------



## flankman (Jan 26, 2009)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> But they cost twice as much. 40 Termgants throw out half the shots at a higher strength, but have double the numbers for combat and/or taking wounds.
> 
> I've haven't put much though into the Devourers, they seem to be more balanced than last edition, but I'd still rather keep my Gaunts expandable.
> 
> If you think Devourer-armed Gaunts suit your play style better, than go for it


actually they are now str 4 assault 3 and forces the enemy to roll LD at -1. so double the points but triple the power

well might try to make an outflanking list where 1 cheap gaunt squad blocks the big gaunt squad to give them cover (and bieng in front) and maby even make broodlord squads follow up whilst my monsters come in the center (so they cant avoid all the sides) i'm just gona see how it goes if its bad well il just stick with expendables


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I already ran a unit of 10 devourer gaunts- 20 S3 shots with re-rolls to wound were pretty nice (always kept them behind a cheap gaunt screen- you can shoot 5-6pt gaunts with no save or 10pt gaunts with 4+ cover), since enemy tend to have 3+ or 4+ armour me giving them a cover save is not important... now in teh dew dex that same unit gets 30 S4 shots, nice.  Sure those shots are wounding T3 less often (75% down to 66%) and T4 a tiny bit less (55% down to 50%) but they get 50% more shots for the same price... score. Sure they are no longer S4 in combat but now they have guns that can hurt the rear armour oif tanks instead.
Personally my devigaunts are definately going to stay, if for no reason other then psychology... here's my gaunt unit, it can make 30 shots a turn... by the way, those tervigons can make an average of 70 gaunts a game between them (leave out the no-devourer part).
-I would never give devigaunts any other upgrades at all though.. they are a second line fire support unit that shouldnt ever get into combat (though that wont stop me using the tervagon to buff them if needed).

I can see spike rifles being quite useful in some situations. The sort of thing Im thinking of is best shown by striking scorpions: if you go to within 12" to shoot them with fleshborers they'll charge you and you'll die... or you can sit off at >12" and shoot spike rifles at them.

Its the strangleweb that I cant see working (unless you are against orks.. where you shouldnt get to use it). Having 1 gaunt with a strangleweb is the same cost as 3 normal gaunts and needs to hit 4.5 S4 T4 enemies to do the same damage as the 3 fleshborers would have... sure it adds pinning but the enemy have to take a wound first (to put it in perspective you need to cover 18 MEQ with the flamer to average 1 kill). I think its just bodies over upgrades again with this weapon.

If the rumours about spinefists are correct then I'll be converting mine to termagants (assuming I have enough fleshborers in my bits box) or just to more devigaunts


----------



## flankman (Jan 26, 2009)

spine fists are 12 '' str 3 ap5 twin linked so your losing 1 str for twin linked compared to flesh borers but it also costs a point

and well spine rifle is just fail imo 1 point for str 3 ap -


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Now that I think about it, a Termagant with a fleshborer and toxin sacs might turn out to be really deadly. As far as I'm aware, toxin sacs don't specify that they work only in close combat, so in theory it'd be possible to have fleshborers that wound on a 4+ against even the highest Toughness and re-roll failed to wound rolls against anything with a Toughness of 4 or less. That might turn out to be pretty decent, as it's extremely cheap. It's naturally possible to give this same upgrade to Termagants with devourers, but that little guy would cost upwards of 10 points... eek.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Now that I think about it, a Termagant with a fleshborer and toxin sacs might turn out to be really deadly. As far as I'm aware, toxin sacs don't specify that they work only in close combat, so in theory it'd be possible to have fleshborers that wound on a 4+ against even the highest Toughness and re-roll failed to wound rolls against anything with a Toughness of 4 or less. That might turn out to be pretty decent, as it's extremely cheap. It's naturally possible to give this same upgrade to Termagants with devourers, but that little guy would cost upwards of 10 points... eek.




My Tervigon just became _even more_ useful ^_^


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> My Tervigon just became _even more_ useful ^_^


Naw, not really. Gaunts _do not_ inherit the biomorphs of their parent. That was just rumor shenanigans.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Naw, not really. Gaunts _do not_ inherit the biomorphs of their parent. That was just rumor shenanigans.


How sure are you? I'm pretty sure its part of his "Brood Progenitor" rule


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> How sure are you? I'm pretty sure its part of his "Brood Progenitor" rule


*headdesks* My mistake. I retract my earlier statement. I was reading the Spawn Termagants rule on page 52 where it says, "A unit spawned by a Tervigon is identical in every way to a Termagant unit chosen from the Troops section of the force organization chart and is treated as such for all scenario special rules. *Models in a spawned unit have no biomorphs and always carry fleshborers.*

Thanks for correcting me, Skoll.  I like Tervigons even more now.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I thought the whole points was that tervagons passed on toxin/adrenal glands to gaunts within 6"... if it works with shooting then spike rifles are awesome, but I kinda doubt it. I wants me codex already


----------



## flankman (Jan 26, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Now that I think about it, a Termagant with a fleshborer and toxin sacs might turn out to be really deadly. As far as I'm aware, toxin sacs don't specify that they work only in close combat, so in theory it'd be possible to have fleshborers that wound on a 4+ against even the highest Toughness and re-roll failed to wound rolls against anything with a Toughness of 4 or less. That might turn out to be pretty decent, as it's extremely cheap. It's naturally possible to give this same upgrade to Termagants with devourers, but that little guy would cost upwards of 10 points... eek.


toxin sacs does specify CC attacks only  
(wow i got to correct katie. even tho its on something not released yet)

and as for paying 10 points/gaunts i am willing to do so probably because thats how many points they were in the old dex but now they do more for it

also with my devigant squad i will use it to buy a tervigon that way i have a strong gaunt squad to be assisted with the smaller guys

(ps: i got the dex 2 days early cuz i pre-ordered along side some chaos units)


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

flankman said:


> toxin sacs does specify CC attacks only
> (wow i got to correct katie. even tho its on something not released yet)


Fair dues. I'm actually missing a few pages from my copy, one of which is the page that tells you what the biomorphs do... go figure. Thanks for the correction. :good:


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Fair dues. I'm actually missing a few pages from my copy, one of which is the page that tells you what the biomorphs do... go figure. Thanks for the correction. :good:


Anytime Katie, though you did scare me with the no Bio-morph passing Tervigons


----------

